# How do I care for my new german shepherds puppy?



## lokopd3 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for the working dog forum.
Puppies go through predictable stages of development. From age 8 weeks to around age 14 to 18 weeks, puppies are usually in the clingy stage, where they want and need to be with someone every single moment. I believe Mother Nature designed it that way because puppies below age 15 weeks or so are extremely vulnerable and it is in their own best interests to want to cling to their parents or to their litter as a whole.

Starting somewhere between 14 and 18 weeks, puppies suddenly hit the Age of Independence. Woo-hoo! They realize that there is a great big world out there that is full of fascinating things and they want to go out and explore that world.
Until your puppy is ready to handle being alone, of course, he's going to scream when he's alone. He's like any baby or toddler, he's alone, he's scared and he doesn't have words to express what he needs, so he screams.

My suggestion is that you bring the crate into your room so that your puppy can see you when you play with your older dog and so that your older dog can start getting used to the puppy. Make sure to give your older dogs lots of tiny but totally delicious treats whenever s/he is around the puppy and stop the goodies when the puppy is out of sight. Let your older dog discover that seeing pa uppy equals a flow of wonderful treats and the accompanying kick of happiness hormones in the brain.
If you do this many times a day, you will shortly discover your older dog leading you to the puppy. Your older dog will associate the puppy with feeling happy.
Please don't just leave your puppy to scream it out. That just raises the chances that your puppy will develop separation anxiety as an adult and it does nothing to help your older dog become accustomed to the puppy.
Can dogs eat collard greens?


----------

